# pics from Alaska state BBQ championship



## Griff (Jul 23, 2012)

My wife and I judged at the state championship in Fairbanks this past weekend.  I took a few pics, couldn't take many because we were judging.  The teams are around the Nenana, a gold rush area stern wheeled river boat.

[attachment=5:en9mm535]s1 (Medium) (2).JPG[/attachment:en9mm535]

[attachment=4:en9mm535]s2 (Medium) (2).JPG[/attachment:en9mm535]

[attachment=3:en9mm535]s3 (Medium) (2).JPG[/attachment:en9mm535]

[attachment=2:en9mm535]s4 (Medium).JPG[/attachment:en9mm535]

[attachment=1:en9mm535]s5 (Medium).JPG[/attachment:en9mm535]

[attachment=0:en9mm535]s6 (Medium).JPG[/attachment:en9mm535]


----------



## bbquzz (Jul 24, 2012)

Looks like a good crowd and a fun time.


----------



## wittdog (Jul 24, 2012)

Looks like fun.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 24, 2012)

how was the q?


----------



## wittdog (Jul 24, 2012)

Anything Butt Cat could have been fun anything from bear to moose.


----------



## bigwheel (Jul 25, 2012)

Looks good. Thanks for sharing. I dont notice my girlfriend Sarah around there. Was she driving the boat or something? Maybe off gutting a herd of Caribou etc.


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 30, 2012)

Wow! Stuff turns green there! Nice!


----------

